# best ps3/hdtv/audio set-up



## tonycawley (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a playstation 3, sony bravia hdtv and a sony surround system. I have been having some issues with the best possible set-up for these systems.

I'm not sure whether a HDMI cable or component AV cable would be best.

Also when I'm playing my ps3 it comes through an AV channel and as such the sound that was on my last tv channel still comes through my surround system and I can only get my ps3 sound straight through the tv. How do I get my ps3 sound to come through my surround system?

Not sure if my surround system has HDMI input/output connectors. Don't think it does as it's a couple of years old now.

So if I'm to disconnect everything, and set-up from scratch again, what would be the best set-up for me to optimise my audio and visual experience? What do I connect to what and with what cables?

Hope you can help me on this i really want to get it sorted.

Many thanks in anticipation of your help.

Tony Cawley


----------



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

(HDMI is best quality)
Well you can do a couple different things.

Option 1:
1. Hook up the ps3 to the TV via HDMI cable (best quality picture) 
2. Hook in composite cables to the surround sound (red and white cables that came with system)
3. Then turn the ps3 on and view the ps3 stuff with HDMI and go to options > sound and change the audio output to composite.

Option 2
1. Hook ps3 up with HDMI (same as above)
2. Hook Television up to surround sound system via optical cable
Now you can have surround sound on anything you plug into the tv and you can just turn the TV speakers off.

Option 3:
1. Hook up PS3 via HDMI cable
and listen through TV speakers.

I would suggest option 2.


----------



## tonycawley (Aug 25, 2007)

Fantaastic, that's just the kind of reply I was hoping for. Thank you so much. I will post a new thread when I've purchased everything required for option 2 and got it all set up.

Many thanks for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## tonycawley (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I have to say, I took your advice on option 2, went out today, bought the necessary cables (only came to £22 in game store at Bluewater) and came home and set it all up, and it works absolutely perfectly.

Thank you very much for your help, I now have what I see as the perfect entertainment set-up in my living room, and thank you for helping me reach that.


----------



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

tonycawley said:


> Well I have to say, I took your advice on option 2, went out today, bought the necessary cables (only came to £22 in game store at Bluewater) and came home and set it all up, and it works absolutely perfectly.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help, I now have what I see as the perfect entertainment set-up in my living room, and thank you for helping me reach that.


no problem


----------

